# Modifications



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, got this week off work so I have decided to a couple of mods to my 3.2 roadster

Car in the garage ready for phase 1 - Painting Calipers








Calipers Painted

















Phase 2 - RS4 Alloys









Phase 3 - DRL's









The finished car - I apologise for the quality of the pics, especially those of the DRL's they look a lot better and brighter in real life honestly.


----------



## climbcoop (Nov 30, 2008)

Like it!

How about a 'how to' for the DRLs?

what LEDs, where bought from...how connect to sidelight connector...how fix inside headlamp..what to look out for etc?

cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wheels and brakes look cool! 8)

DRLs.... without being nasty, IMO I think they look wonky and very DIY 'Halfords'. Don't they obstruct the indicators though?


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

The LED's I bought from flee-bay - £15 they where a bit floppy so I fixed a more ridged plastic to the back of them.
I introduced the LED's through the hole where the sidelights go. Because of the ridged plastic they drop nicely into place.
I wired them into the bulb holder and pushed the bulb back into place. No cutting of wires or soldering, so everything can be put back to original without any hassle if you change your mind. It took me a couple of hours to complete this afternoon.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT57ROG said:


> The LED's I bought from flee-bay - £15 they where a bit floppy so I fixed a more ridged plastic to the back of them.
> I introduced the LED's through the hole where the sidelights go. Because of the ridged plastic they drop nicely into place.
> I wired them into the bulb holder and pushed the bulb back into place. No cutting of wires or soldering, so everything can be put back to original without any hassle if you change your mind. It took me a couple of hours to complete this afternoon.


Stupid question then, but how are they powered?


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

A write up guide be great I want to do it to mine...
What led strip did you buy from Ebay any links?


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

TT57ROG said:


> The LED's I bought from flee-bay - £15 they where a bit floppy so I fixed a more ridged plastic to the back of them.
> I introduced the LED's through the hole where the sidelights go. Because of the ridged plastic they drop nicely into place.
> I wired them into the bulb holder and pushed the bulb back into place. No cutting of wires or soldering, so everything can be put back to original without any hassle if you change your mind. It took me a couple of hours to complete this afternoon.


You didn't answer the question of impacting the indicator lights...


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Questions answered:
Q - You didn't answer the question of impacting the indicator lights...
A - The strips are only about 8mm in height, I ran the indicators and they didn't seem too obstructed, I will take some pictures and post so you can see for yourself

Q - Stupid question then, but how are they powered?
A - Powered by the sidelights.Take the bulb out of the sidelights, the wires from the LED's are laid into the bulb holder one side is positive one side is negative, the just push the bulb back into the holder, this keeps the wires in place.

Kmpowell says - DRLs.... I think they look wonky.
A - They aren't actually, the strip is very straight, the camera work isn't the best although it may look wonky on the photos they definitely are not.

I will try to take some more pictures in the next couple of days and put together a stage by stage guide for those interested


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice looking car indeed!! Are they replica rs4's?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mcmoody said:


> Very nice looking car indeed!! Are they replica rs4's?


Yes - the profile is wrong for OEMs.


----------



## phawx (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice sir!

Looking forward to seeing your pics with the signal lights on to see how they look!


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Are OEMs 35 and these are 30 then?


----------



## pkadillak (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope you can take some more photos of the LED light strip and possibly post a video on You Tube with tips on installation and both indicators running to show obstructions if any. Lots of people want to create this look and you solution is brilliant!
Hope you can take the time! thanks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mcmoody said:


> Are OEMs 35 and these are 30 then?


Sorry when i said profile i meant the outer edge of the wheel not the tyre.
OEM RS4s dont look like that, they are not flat - they are lipped.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

The wheels look nice, as do the calipers. The lights IMO look tacky, though I think they look tacky on the tts too, so no harm done.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Car looks great but just screams for one more mod....that puppy needs to be lowered


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi again

Sorry I still haven't had time to do the step by step, I have however taken a couple of photos of the indicators as promised. The first shows the indicators without the LED's switched on which clearly shows no obstruction by the LED strip. The second shows the indicator with the LED's on. Unfortunately because of the quality and limitations of the camera and with the LED's being so bright it blocks the orange of the indicator. This is the camera and not how it is in real life. The indicator can be clearly be seen as in the first picture, I think I need a better camera.



















Also for those asking for a link to eBay for the LED's this should cover that.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... gory=66954

Hopefully I will get the step by step done in the next couple of days


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Cool cheers for the link...
How the hek do you wire them up the ebay stuff does not come with wires...
Did you not have to drill inside your headlight to feed the led strips?


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry try this link, I actually bought the strips from here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30cm-White-12-LED ... 634.c0.m14
They came already wired see pic 5 on the first page of this post


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you get a permanent 'bulb failure' warning on the DIS?


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers did you not need to drill a hole to feed the led through?...I've replaced the sidelights before and I'm sure there is only a spot for the little bulb.


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi 
Answers to questions

Q -Do you get a permanent 'bulb failure' warning on the DIS?

A - No warning comes up because you put the wires from the LED into the bulb holder and push the bulb back into the holder it fools the system into thinking there is a circuit

Q- did you not need to drill a hole to feed the led through?...I've replaced the sidelights before and I'm sure there is only a spot for the little bulb

A - No drilling and no other alterations of any kind whatsoever. If you pull the sidelight bulb holder out you will see there is enough room to easily guide the strip through providing you are using the 5050 12 LED strip I used. As mentioned elsewhere in this post this strip is too flexible and needs to be strengthened by a more rigid plastic to keep it straight when you push it through


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

SO to have the DRL's on you need to have the side lights on also?


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

gunneredw1 said:


> SO to have the DRL's on you need to have the side lights on also?


I'm assuming that the LED strip is simply taking the place of the sidelights and not the DRLs (if fitted)
So the LEDs would come on whenever the light switch is not in the off position (sidelights or main beam), and would be off when the 'real' DRLs are on (via the optional switch on the dash).


----------



## gunneredw1 (Feb 15, 2009)

but how can they take the place of the sidelgihts if the bulb is pushed back into the holder as well as the wire for the LED's
Surely when the switch is on both would be powered? unless u break the circuit in someway.


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi
The original sidelights are not actually pushed back into place, just loosely put into the cavity they are pulled out from (there is plenty of room to do this) and the rubber bung is put back int place. So in effect the side light is still on but just sits inside the cavity it came from.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you come and tidy my garage like yours! Remarkably tidy!!


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a way to get the TTS lights now working on the MY08 I posted this on another forum:



> Ok so news just in (from my part supplier) is that the TTS light's will now work on SOME of the non TTS cars the requirements are:
> 
> 1. Car is MY08 + (If not you need an updated controller)
> 2. You have Bi Xenon's - if you don't you need to get a Bi Xenon conversion first (Controller and three wiring harnesses)
> ...


The process requires new complete lights. I want to stress I think your mod looks really nice  the only thing i don't really like is the indicator it just seems a little "lost" (don't have a better word).

My advice:

If you have the cash (1100 Euro's both lights is what I got from the supplier that notified me it can now be done) - go for the OEM lights

If you don't have the cash - you have a great alternative


----------



## sw500 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

Re. LED DLR-like retrofit..

I've read through this thread and your How-To guide.. excellent work, a great contribution to the community.

Some thoughts which spring to mind which I'd like your opinion on;

Firstly the LED strips you used - they seem to be mounted on/in a black plastic strip. Would it not be beneficial to seek out something similar but on/in a clear plastic strip, and thus helping the whole potentially obstructing the indicator ever so slightly? Not even sure if such a thing are available, but surely must be out there somewhere?

Second, I really like and 100% concur with your "non-destructive" / "remove if you don't like" fitting approach. But what about those people who have done this and are happy with their mod - have you thought about a slightly different wiring setup so as they are not dependant on the side-light power / switch? This would be important for me as I'd like my actual lights set to the 'Auto' setting (come on automatically from dusk onwards) however I'd like my LED DRLs to be on either 100% of my driving time or selectable. I'm guessing for this they could be either wired to an ignition-switched live or if you really wanted to put some effort in back to a little toggle switch you could place next to the normal headlight switch (realize the latter would require considerable effort!). Have you looked into this at all I wonder?

Once again, an excellent contribution! Look forward to your experienced views on potentially taking it a bit further.

SW


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Buy the xenon light switch with the DRL thumb wheel then.

I'd have to question the legality of covering up most of the indicator - is this allowed?
Could be a magnet for the police or a kick in the teeth if you are involved in a crash.


----------



## sw500 (Mar 23, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Buy the xenon light switch with the DRL thumb wheel then.
> 
> I'd have to question the legality of covering up most of the indicator - is this allowed?
> Could be a magnet for the police or a kick in the teeth if you are involved in a crash.


Pretty much what I was thinking on both counts..

Re. the switch I'm just not sure how much effort it would be to run a wire through the bulkhead and over to the two headlamp units.

Re. the indicators - I think it's already been said by the OP that they aren't really obstructed (due to minimal LED strip height) and I'm sure with this sort of thing pictures are never going to be tell the full story, my thinking was just that I'd prefer to stick something see-thru in my headlamp units to thus minimize the affect even further.


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi

I have now lived with the conversion for a couple of weeks now, I can assure everyone concerned with the obstruction of the indicators that this is just not the case. As mentioned in this post the camera does give an true picture as to how this looks in real life. The black strip is so small in terms of height that it has no bearing on blocking the indicators whatsoever.
I actually watched my other half come down the road the other day and watched her indicate with the DLR's on and you could see clearly there is no obstruction. I have also seen the car reflected in shop windows and the indicator can be seen as clearly as if the DLR's where not there.
I can assure everyone that this just is not an issue.

I have read with interest the other post 'Installing TTS LED Bi-Xenon on TT Bi-Xenon' but as it says in this post unless you have Bi-xenon to start with this is really a non-starter for those of us with halogen lights, due to the fact that the cost for keeping it legal with washer units is so prohibitive (well it is for me anyway)

All I wanted to do in submitting the post DLR's for £15 was to hopefully give a few MK2 owners with halogen light an easly cheap option to DLR's.

As to the electrics, sorry I can't help on that one, my car came as standard without the auto function, I just found this was an easy way to modify without cutting into wires and making it permanent, especially if didn't work. However, any suggestion in developing the electrics, better LED's etc would be welcomed by anyone who has made this modification including me.


----------



## sw500 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds positive about the indicators.

So what is the general view re. how close to the genuine article these LED DRL's actually look? Has anyone had a chance to compare them side by side perhaps? I always notice them on TT TTS's and A5's etc on cars coming towards me, even in daylight and on the motorway, are these LEDs the same level of brightness?


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi sw500
I have to admit the LED's I have used are no way as bright as those on the TTS, A5 etc, if fact mine tend to look a bit on the bluish side. However, this doesn't particularly bother me personally. It was the concept I was after and the results aren't bad for £15.00 and an afternoons work. 
However, as I mentioned I only wanted to put the idea out there. I'm sure there are other brighter LED's and as long as they can fit through the sidelight hole I'm sure better results can be achieved. I myself am constantly looking on e-bay to see what is available, but until you get them in your hand it's often difficult to know if they will work or not. The black ones I bought are the 3rd kind I bought from e-bay. the other LED's would not fit through the sidelight hole or had too many LED's.
I'm sure there are few more inventive people out there that will develop this solution and I hope they post when they do.
All I can say is that I am extremely happy with the results from my little experiment and for the cost anyone can try it without breaking the bank.
Have a go, as i mention in the how to if you don't like it, take it all back out, nothing really lost


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I think they look nice for the price I really do  so I wouldnt worry about everyones concerns as for:



> I have read with interest the other post 'Installing TTS LED Bi-Xenon on TT Bi-Xenon' but as it says in this post unless you have Bi-xenon to start with this is really a non-starter for those of us with halogen lights, due to the fact that the cost for keeping it legal with washer units is so prohibitive (well it is for me anyway)


Thats not really true, all you need is a Bi Xenon Controller and the lights and you a for away  --- Why do you need a washer from a legal perspective? Here in my country its not a legal prerequisite. Doesn't seem to be a legal requirement for Germany either as there are a few people that have done the conversion there.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TTSFan said:


> Thats not really true, all you need is a Bi Xenon Controller and the lights and you a for away  --- Why do you need a washer from a legal perspective? Here in my country its not a legal prerequisite. Doesn't seem to be a legal requirement for Germany either as there are a few people that have done the conversion there.


Suddenly I'm VERY interested but surely you would also need the ballast's as well or are they contained in the light units?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bryn said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not really true, all you need is a Bi Xenon Controller and the lights and you a for away  --- Why do you need a washer from a legal perspective? Here in my country its not a legal prerequisite. Doesn't seem to be a legal requirement for Germany either as there are a few people that have done the conversion there.
> ...


You need self leveling and washers in the UK ,couldn't possibly speak for johnny foreigner


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Bryn said:


> TTSFan said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not really true, all you need is a Bi Xenon Controller and the lights and you a for away  --- Why do you need a washer from a legal perspective? Here in my country its not a legal prerequisite. Doesn't seem to be a legal requirement for Germany either as there are a few people that have done the conversion there.
> ...


On my lights this is part of the Light ...... its not a different part of unit.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

As already said, to pass a UK MOT test, you need self leveling and washers.


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

what is the size of the rims? 18" ??? 19"??

regards


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

The_TT said:


> what is the size of the rims? 18" ??? 19"??
> 
> regards


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

The_TT said:


> what is the size of the rims? 18" ??? 19"??
> 
> 19 x 8.5 replicas


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

TT57ROG said:


> The_TT said:
> 
> 
> > what is the size of the rims? 18" ??? 19"??
> ...


how you painted the Audi logo on the Calipers?

they look awesome


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

how you painted the Audi logo on the Calipers?

they look awesome [/quote]

Hi 
Got the audi decals from e-bay they are self adhisive plastic and just stick on
Link below
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-BRAKE-CALIPE ... 240%3A1318


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

TT57ROG said:


> how you painted the Audi logo on the Calipers?
> 
> they look awesome


Hi 
Got the audi decals from e-bay they are self adhisive plastic and just stick on
Link below
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-BRAKE-CALIPE ... 240%3A1318[/quote]

he don't sends to portugal


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > TTSFan said:
> ...


ECE (Economic Commission for Europe) regulation 48 requires BOTH a self leveling system and a headlamp lens cleaning system. ECE R48 does not apply in the U.S. where neither feature is required.


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

I've done the mod its not bad def not as bright as TTS/A5 versions but not bad for £15quid...Had to wire them slightly different if you have Xenons because the sidelights bulbs are different...
But overall a cheap mod which looks better than the single sidelight effect...


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

TT57ROG said:


> Hi sw500
> I have to admit the LED's I have used are no way as bright as those on the TTS, A5 etc, if fact mine tend to look a bit on the bluish side. However, this doesn't particularly bother me personally. It was the concept I was after and the results aren't bad for £15.00 and an afternoons work.
> However, as I mentioned I only wanted to put the idea out there. I'm sure there are other brighter LED's and as long as they can fit through the sidelight hole I'm sure better results can be achieved. I myself am constantly looking on e-bay to see what is available, but until you get them in your hand it's often difficult to know if they will work or not. The black ones I bought are the 3rd kind I bought from e-bay. the other LED's would not fit through the sidelight hole or had too many LED's.
> I'm sure there are few more inventive people out there that will develop this solution and I hope they post when they do.
> ...


ohhh and cheers TT57ROG for the write up it was really usefull, I know what you mean about the length of the led strip pitty it a bit short would like it to have a few more LED to run along the headlight...


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think your lights are awesome for just £15.. wheels and calipers are very nice too...

and to all those negative pain in the ARSE who maon about how it not as good as original. 
stop moaning and go buy the real ones if u aint happy, we need to stick together for theose of us who cant afford the real mods then we have to be inventive.. 10/10 for you pics and MOD..


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TT57ROG said:


> Hi everyone, got this week off work so I have decided to a couple of mods to my 3.2 roadster


Car looks great mate. How do you find the ride from 18's to 19's??


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ajayp said:


> TT57ROG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, got this week off work so I have decided to a couple of mods to my 3.2 roadster
> ...


You will possibly not get a response as the OP has not visited the forum for over 12 months -


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

YoungOldUn said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > TT57ROG said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jun (Feb 5, 2013)

:lol: Gentlement! I did it as well! However, instead of inserting through the sidelight, i just cutted the light unit open with a small grinder. The ledlight was like 40cm long. It just makes it more nicer!

BEFORE:










sO i OPENEDE IT FROM THE SITE!










did SOME RE-WIRING, BECAUSE THE SIGNAL LIGHT WAS BAD BAD BAD BAD BAD! cOULDNT SEE SH*t WHEN I USED MY WORKING LIGHT. sOME OF THIS FORUM USERS SAID IT WAS OKE, BUT I CAN TELL YOU, ITS NOT OKE!










tHE RESULT ( i TOOK A SNAPSHOT OF THE VIDEO 










i HOPED U GUYS ENJOYED. TOOK ME 4 HOURS TO DO BOTH.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

jun said:


> i HOPED U GUYS ENJOYED. TOOK ME 4 HOURS TO DO BOTH.


Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Inked (Sep 8, 2012)

Can you tell me how you have fixed it inside
I did this mod on my TT I put it into the sidelight hole
But where you slid the led strip into the hole, the space that's inside the light is very wide and the light would move around and if you went over a pot hole the led strip would move around to much
would be interested in how you fixed it inside the light housing!


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

jun said:


> :lol: Gentlement! I did it as well! However, instead of inserting through the sidelight, i just cutted the light unit open with a small grinder. The ledlight was like 40cm long. It just makes it more nicer!
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


That's very good and they look much better the full length go the headlight - where did you get the LEDs from? A link would be great


----------



## jun (Feb 5, 2013)

Inked said:


> Can you tell me how you have fixed it inside
> I did this mod on my TT I put it into the sidelight hole
> But where you slid the led strip into the hole, the space that's inside the light is very wide and the light would move around and if you went over a pot hole the led strip would move around to much
> would be interested in how you fixed it inside the light housing!












Amigo, Let me explain:

1.) Make your cut number 1 in the headunit from the side. (it's at the opposit site of the sidelight hole)

2.) 2nd Cut, but dont make it too high, just make it a lil under the silver horizontal bar in the headunit. If you make it too big, than you can see the hole from the outside.

3.) 3th cut is through a white plastic holder. Keep it as small as possible.

4.) To prevent the lights jumping all around the headlight you need to the following: USe a rigget plastic plate. I used 1.0mm thick, 1.5 cm high and 50 cm long. I sticked the ledlight 50/50SMD to the plastic. The colour plastic doenst matter. I used transparant, because I thought it would be good for the signal light, but at the end the ledlights are sooo bright that you can not see the signal light anymore!! Oke we continue. Before you stick the ledlight on the plastic, you put the plastic vertical inside your headunit. Before you put the plastic thingy inside the headunit, you will bend the end of the plastic. The bending point is like 2 cm before the end. So now you have a L-shape plastic plate. So put your L shape into the headunit. And just push it too the end. The plastic will fall perfectly to the headlight compartment. Than you can take it out and put the ledlight on it. To hold the plastic on the same location, you can bend the otherside of the plastic and put it inside the headunit. between the first and 2nd layer. I hope you kinda understand what I did to make it like this.

Results: Evening with these lights looks amazing!!! however in the daylight they dont look strong enough. So now i will look for even stronger led lights.

The ledlights I bought you can buy at zilion online shops. Just look for these led specs: led strip 5050 smd. I bought them at: http://www.buyledstrip.com

Another photo:









Halla video!









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=101 ... 7237134098


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Going to be trying this next day off! your way is better using 40cm to fill the whole light otherwise looks wrong imo.

How have you swapped the indicator to the DRL holder just pulled the wire through?

Are the indicator and the DRL holder the same or have you had to rewire them.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## stokiedez24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Followed TT57ROG's DRL how to guide approx 12 months ago & very pleased with the results! £15 & 4 hours later.....


----------



## Elvador (Mar 16, 2015)

jun said:


> :lol: Gentlement! I did it as well! However, instead of inserting through the sidelight, i just cutted the light unit open with a small grinder. The ledlight was like 40cm long. It just makes it more nicer!
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


Hi Jun I want to see,... but can not see the images on your post..

I want to see so i can do like you.


----------

